# Honey to help the Flu??



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

HoneyBee28 said:


> My husband is sick with the flu or something that is flu like. Has high fever,chest & nasal congestion,headache,body ache etc.
> Would giving him honey help? Or a mixture of something like hot tea with honey & lemon juice?
> 
> Please help as he feels aweful  and we dont want to pump him full of chemical pills.
> ...


Sorry to hear he is ill. To sweat out the flu, I'd recommend three things in the tea: Honey, ginger root (grate off the root) and lemon. 

The recipe is:



about 3/4 to one inch of fresh ginger root grated
5 tablespoons lemon juice (fresh is best, or else frozen concentrate)
4 tablespoons honey

Put this all in a quart thermos, then add boiling water and let sit for 15-20 minutes. Strain and give to him. Keep him supplied, and it should help.

An alternative is raspberry or blackberry leaves infused in the water and honey mixture.

I hope you don't get it - take care!

MM


----------

